# Funniest skiing related thing on the internet this year.....



## Highway Star (Feb 28, 2012)

So, so funny.......

http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php/239662-The-Gaper-Spirit-Animal



single said:


> “Until one has loved an animal, a part of one's soul remains unawakened.”


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2012)

Gapercorn! I was looking at that picture and thinking the horse needed a unicorn.


----------



## Tooth (Feb 28, 2012)

Funny as hell. Poor bastard brings it on himself. The gym crap opened him up to anything IMO.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## wawawawawa (Feb 28, 2012)

Real life trolling???


----------



## jaja111 (Feb 28, 2012)

Repent ye! Speak in hushed reverent tones when it is about the Gaper Spirit Animal, for he moves like smoke through the woods at night and falls gently like new snow. Bow to the power he has. Bow and pray! He can see you in front, and in back in HD. 

I told / anonymously asked the beatermeter.com guy about this and he posted on TGR that he already new the GSA from first hand experience. The word is spreading that he has come to save all of us.


----------



## Highway Star (Feb 28, 2012)

jaja111 said:


> I told / anonymously asked the beatermeter.com guy about this and he posted on TGR that he already new the GSA from first hand experience. The word is spreading that he has come to save all of us.



Evidently a legend in the making.

http://beatermeter.tumblr.com/post/16359289218/the-buzz-about-this-bruce-was-all-over-the


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2012)

Highway Star said:


> Evidently a legend in the making.
> 
> http://beatermeter.tumblr.com/post/16359289218/the-buzz-about-this-bruce-was-all-over-the



What on earth?  I dont even?    

And the dude has a rear facing AND front facing Go Pro camera?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> What on earth?  I dont even?
> 
> And the dude has a rear facing AND front facing Go Pro camera?



You missed the contour on the side of his helmet.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 29, 2012)

3 cams....that must take some serious editing. :lol:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 29, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> You missed the contour on the side of his helmet.



And the upward facing GoPro on his foot (see the picture of him trying to step into his skis). 

3 GoPros 1 Contour :-o


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 29, 2012)

from_the_NEK said:


> And the upward facing GoPro on his foot (see the picture of him trying to step into his skis).
> 
> *3 GoPros 1 Contour* :-o



Has to be a joke


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 29, 2012)

Whats with Greg chiming in and getting all better than thou?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 29, 2012)

SIKSKIER said:


> Whats with Greg chiming in and getting all better than thou?



That's a phony account started years ago just for comedy. When Greg first started AZ he'd go post at other ski sites and try to convince people to come here. Someone took that and ran with it.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 29, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> That's a phony account started years ago just for comedy. When Greg first started AZ he'd go post at other ski sites and try to convince people to come here. Someone took that and ran with it.



Thanx.I don't hang out on TGR so I guess I'm a gaper.Pretty funny thread.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 5, 2012)

BUMP

Because this is starting to become all time.

Oh and the Greg alias is hilarious!


----------



## dl (Mar 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apNKEhdokKM


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 5, 2012)

So who among you guys took a picture of me in the gym?


----------



## jaja111 (Mar 5, 2012)

You claim to be his holiness? Be careful or the GSA may lash you with his climbing harness and film the steroid filled rage he layeth upon thee!

Praise be the GSA.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 5, 2012)

^ Reminds me of the scene in a Monty Python movie where they stone the guy who say Jehovah.

I've been on a GSA hunt the past two weeks. Nothing.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm embarrassed that the guy made an appearance at my (new) home mountain.  I can only imagine what the folks on the Tram were thinking......


----------



## jaja111 (Mar 6, 2012)

FILM! FILM! There's film! All hail "Cumicon" of TGR! Best 15 minutes of hiking I have EVER seen!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvXXwits82Y&feature=player_embedded


----------



## bvibert (Mar 6, 2012)

jaja111 said:


> FILM! FILM! There's film! All hail "Cumicon" of TGR! Best 15 minutes of hiking I have EVER seen!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvXXwits82Y&feature=player_embedded



Embedded:


(apparently my companies IT people don't want me watching youtube unless it's embedded in another website... :roll

Good stuff!  Apparently all that training on the stairmaster is paying off!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 6, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Embedded:
> 
> 
> (apparently my companies IT people don't want me watching youtube unless it's embedded in another website... :roll
> ...



Needs some narration like animal kingdom or something. "Here we are tracking the wild GSA in his natural habitat, look at that guy move. You know it's mating season because he not only is he displaying all 3 gopros, but even his contour is out for show!"


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 6, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Needs some narration like animal kingdom or something. "Here we are tracking the wild GSA in his natural habitat, look at that guy move. You know it's mating season because he not only is he displaying all 3 gopros, but even his contour is out for show!"



where is marlin perkins when you need him! :smash:


----------



## jaja111 (Mar 6, 2012)

I think it should be narrated by the guy that narrates "Frontline" on PBS, or maybe Liev Schreiber.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 6, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Needs some narration like animal kingdom or something. "Here we are tracking the wild GSA in his natural habitat, look at that guy move. You know it's mating season because he not only is he displaying all 3 gopros, but even his contour is out for show!"



Agreed.  Still, you need to give kudos to the guy for taking the time to capture such an elusive creature when the opportunity struck.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 6, 2012)

Do you think GSA might do a tour - I mean - migrate perhaps - out east? If he's from NYC there's gotta be sightings. I am truly fascinated.


----------



## makimono (Mar 6, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Needs some narration like animal kingdom or something. "Here we are tracking the wild GSA in his natural habitat, look at that guy move. You know it's mating season because he not only is he displaying all 3 gopros, but even his contour is out for show!"



Awesome...that was a great stalk though, he had the cleanest snowboard and most secure gloves on the mountain.


----------



## bobbutts (Mar 6, 2012)

GSA + HS = Ski off?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 6, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> I'm embarrassed that the guy made an appearance at my (new) home mountain.  I can only imagine what the folks on the Tram were thinking......



My guess woould be either "What an LA a$$hole!"  or possibly "let's turn on all the his cams just before we toss him out of the tram just past tower 2 to actually give him some cool footage"


----------



## JimmyPete (Mar 18, 2012)

I find this video offensive. So the guy gears up extreme. Maybe he's got his reasons. Posting this stuff on the internet simply to ridicule someone who has done you no harm is the most extreme type of cowardly bullying.


----------



## makimono (Mar 18, 2012)

JimmyPete said:


> ... Maybe he's got his reasons...



He's training for Alaska


----------



## JimmyPete (Mar 18, 2012)

So he has his reasons, great, dude's going to Alaska, give him some props, cyber-bullying is the worst type of invasion of privacy.


----------



## catskills (Mar 18, 2012)

Voted best video of 2011-2012


----------



## bobbutts (Mar 18, 2012)

JimmyPete said:


> So he has his reasons, great, dude's going to Alaska, give him some props, cyber-bullying is the worst type of invasion of privacy.



I think the connection is that he is just like the people who are making fun of him, only with a less sense of style and self control.  If I have to give props, I can honestly say I wish I still had half the enthusiasm he seems to have.


----------



## JimmyPete (Mar 18, 2012)

How much different is he from the posers at Mad River who dress super old school, fur hats, wool pant's and gloves, and if the guy is doing some extreme skiing maybe working out with your gear would be the best way to get inshape. In the Army [long time ago] they made us run in full packs and combat boots, holding a damn rifle. So if this guy is going extreme he's doing it his way.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm confused.  You're upset at people making fun of this guy, yet it's fine for you to call people who ski in wool gear at Mad River posers?


----------



## JimmyPete (Mar 18, 2012)

I wasn't trying to make fun of them but compare this guy to them. I guess posers was the wrong word. we all have our affects. Some guys wear silly helmet covers, some guy go all out tech with camera's etc, Mad River and some other places people revel in going super old school on equipment and clothing, some for jokes some take themselves quite seriously.Christ Mad River installed a new Single Chair lift, more expensive than if it was a double,  I just think this guy shouldn't have been posted on the internet, someone took the time to create a video simply with special effects to mock him  to thousands of people who don't know him , that is cowardly and unfair. Maybe the guy in the video stole the video-maker's girlfriend,  probably because the video-maker was hunched over a computer while the other guy was carving turns.


----------



## my poor knees (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't think helmet covers are silly and I think you should apologise for that remark.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 18, 2012)

JimmyPete said:


> I wasn't trying to make fun of them but compare this guy to them. I guess posers was the wrong word. we all have our affects. Some guys wear silly helmet covers, some guy go all out tech with camera's etc, Mad River and some other places people revel in going super old school on equipment and clothing, some for jokes some take themselves quite seriously.Christ Mad River installed a new Single Chair lift, more expensive than if it was a double,  I just think this guy shouldn't have been posted on the internet, someone took the time to create a video simply with special effects to mock him  to thousands of people who don't know him , that is cowardly and unfair. Maybe the guy in the video stole the video-maker's girlfriend,  probably because the video-maker was hunched over a computer while the other guy was carving turns.



Are you familiar with Saucer Boy? People have been making fun of over serious folks for ever and not just in skiing.


----------



## JimmyPete (Mar 18, 2012)

What am I Rush Limbaugh? I wish I had the cojones to wear a helmet cover with antlers or viking horns, but given my level of skiing I'd end up bullied on the internert.


----------



## JimmyPete (Mar 18, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Are you familiar with Saucer Boy? People have been making fun of over serious folks for ever and not just in skiing.



Doesn't make it right, this guy didn't ask for this, years ago he could have been mocked by his friends at an apres ski bar, now he's all over the internet , and self righteous posters are mocking him, for what buying more than one camera's, or the brace, working out.  If you know the guy and have the balls mock him to his face otherwise shut up and ski.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 18, 2012)

you know, ten of thousands of people make fun of Rush Limbaugh on internet forums daily.


----------



## JimmyPete (Mar 18, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> you know, ten of thousands of people make fun of Rush Limbaugh on internet forums daily.



I knew I shouldn;t have said that , but if you can't see the difference between Limbaugh, with a 10 million Watt megaphone, and listeners and a job as a jock to shock
 and the guy in the video who is just doing his thing , then you've skied trees once too many times without a helmet.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## BMac (Mar 18, 2012)

I for one embrace the GSA and all he brings.  He let's us know that no matter how rad we are skiing, no matter how deep the pow we are in, he will always be two turns ahead of us.  No matter how much we hope to remember our turns, he will have them eternally remembered in multiple perspectives. No matter how deep the crevasse, he will return.  I will follow in the GSA's way and some day be the best skiier on the mountain.  I will train for Alaska.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 26, 2012)

Unofficial just posted this video tribute to the GSA:  

http://unofficialnetworks.com/tribute-video-gaper-spirit-animal-86160/


----------



## legalskier (Mar 26, 2012)

BMac said:


> He let's us know that no matter how rad we are skiing, no matter how deep the pow we are in, he will always be two turns ahead of us.



....and filming us on his backwards helmet cam.


----------



## Nick (Mar 27, 2012)

The Dis video may overtake the GSA


----------



## jaja111 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hallelujah! The GSA has fulfilled its prophecy! The seas shall open to swallow the land whole and the sky shall now burst forth with blizzards. It has come to the high place. The training has ended.

Alaska Backcountry Adventures on Thompson Pass, AK-


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 14, 2012)

The GSA surfaces again....

http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/396461_10152093967985431_555345489_n.jpg

From Ski Utah's FB page. Some other pics are here: http://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.10152090960415431.902314.354553135430&type=3


----------



## Nick (Sep 14, 2012)

Meme generator is awesome


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 14, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> The GSA surfaces again....
> 
> http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/396461_10152093967985431_555345489_n.jpg
> 
> From Ski Utah's FB page. Some other pics are here: http://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.10152090960415431.902314.354553135430&type=3





That is awesome.


----------



## Nick (Oct 17, 2012)

Happened across this video here ... footage from last March 

EDIT scratch that, already posted in this thread. My bad.


----------

